# Metallica - Sandman - Smooth Jazz Version



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[youtube]OBmM79YadYM[/youtube]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen my Geritol?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That was great!!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

That had to be a massive WTF? moment for the whole crowd....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This guy has given several videos a 'makeover'. This one is the best I've seen,

[youtube]SoMt7um2z8o[/youtube]


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Found this on facebook
[video=youtube;gbr38RQSBuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbr38RQSBuM&feature=PlayList&p=E81064CA2A77188F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> [youtube]OBmM79YadYM[/youtube]


That was awesome. I love how the original vocal line fits in with the 'Metalica Lite' version!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm going to throw these in because they were not done as parodies. This was supposed to be a serious album:

[YOUTUBE]z67IqrmygZY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-g9IedgMOwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That's the best version of Sandman I've heard! That was great. My wife is wondering why I'm laughing so loud to myself!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't know whether to laugh or cry about the Pat Boone stuff.

Here are some more that fit the general theme--possibly both spoof and non-spoof:
[video=youtube;TsS811o21-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsS811o21-k[/video]
[video=youtube;cYJUywl7CFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJUywl7CFw[/video]
[video=youtube;t7tfZicmiCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7tfZicmiCs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Gotta love Hayseed Dixie.

[YOUTUBE]sAWl5peI8HY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want the paul anka stuff!

look up 10 masked men on youtube for death metal covers of pop songs. timberlake, aguilera, spears, etc


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> Gotta love Hayseed Dixie.


I do, and i don't really like bluegrass and related genres.
But they do a great job


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

Hahahahahaha, this thread is soooo full of fun!
Thanks to all who posted the vids. You guys keep it coming plz! lol


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, it's not metal but it is a Canadian classic

[video]http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=27330206[/video]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

paul anka did all that stuff on a CD a couple years ago...some of the stuff wasn't bad...some of the covers were brutal though...and not the good brutal!

Amazon.com: Rock Swings: Paul Anka: Music


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> paul anka did all that stuff on a CD a couple years ago...some of the stuff wasn't bad...some of the covers were brutal though...and not the good brutal!
> 
> Amazon.com: Rock Swings: Paul Anka: Music


I still say that Paul Anka "rocking out" could not come close to Pat Boone covering metal

Amazon.com: In a Metal Mood: No More Mr. Nice Guy: Pat Boone: Music


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i think that Lady Gaga should take this mash up and make it her new style. i _might_ actually listen to her in this style.
[video=youtube;qfOddwK7x3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfOddwK7x3E[/video]

that hayseed dixie stuff is great, btw.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> OK, it's not metal but it is a Canadian classic
> 
> [video]http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=27330206[/video]


I know someone who's really into Floyd, and he loves this.

So to continue this-
Hendrix on the Banjo


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Watch out for heavy metal banjos

[YOUTUBE]lnFBhAietac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Make me think of the Richard Cheese work:

[video=youtube;Mr7EBuz-2xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr7EBuz-2xI[/video]

or a little cover frome Nirvana - Rape me

[video=youtube;BgZGq6cGj9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgZGq6cGj9s[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Make me think of the Richard Cheese work:
> 
> [video=youtube;Mr7EBuz-2xI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr7EBuz-2xI[/video]


I'm glad I didn''t take a drink before I watched that--it would have come up my nose and all over my monitor.



> Pardon me, do you know where you are?
> You're in the jungle baby,
> you're gonna die


Just sounded hilarious.
I love the arrnagements.


----------

